# Kaze RDA - A Beyond Vape CKS & Aria Collaboration



## DoubleD (22/4/15)

*Features:*

-Adjustable brass contact
-Deep juice well (3.6mm)
-Large post holes (2mm negatives and 2.5mm positive) for thicker gauge wire
-Unique, top-side, adjustable airflow that runs down the sides of the sleeve to flow directly below the coils, perfect for maximum flavor and either single or dual coil configurations
-Includes a gold plated, wide bore tip, or remove the 510 drip tip adapter to accommodate the included delrin Chuff-style drip tip
-Signature CK|S koi scale print
-Individually serialized
-Limited edition release
-And looks insanely mal

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Guunie (23/4/15)

Dig it in black...really unique airflow design. Love to see more reviews on it and some clones on fasttech

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

